# ITS OFFICIAL! i have issues.



## mr.lumen (Nov 12, 2012)

i was out of the country for 2 months, this is what happens when i have a bank card and an internet connection. 60 packages over 5000 dollars! flashlights, batteries, parts, and whatchamacallits. i binged, bad. haha.

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/150278_10101391771874858_292383532_n.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Nov 12, 2012)

The only issue I see here is which package to open first.


----------



## pageyjim (Nov 12, 2012)

That is sweet! I thought I was bad.


----------



## bbrins (Nov 12, 2012)

One of those looks kind of familiar.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Nov 12, 2012)

I have to admit that one thing I like about the Christmas season is I get to indulge in binge purchasing but it's for other people so I don't feel quite as guilty as when I do it for myself....

So $5000? Anything good in that pile?


----------



## nbp (Nov 12, 2012)

What's in all the packages?! We gotta know now.


----------



## mr.lumen (Nov 12, 2012)

lol yessir! i am getting them cerakoted as we speak. my girlfriend is from dunkirk!



bbrins said:


> One of those looks kind of familiar.


----------



## mr.lumen (Nov 12, 2012)

id love to tell you but it would take too long! i am compiling that pelican case to fit most of them  should be done by the end of the week. ill post the pic here when it is 



nbp said:


> What's in all the packages?! We gotta know now.


----------



## mr.lumen (Nov 12, 2012)

alot. id say my prized would be a jhanko d10. i also love the mac's xml edc. also a tn30 and a apex that got modded by vin so it emits right around 4500 lumens! and a surefire m2 with a torchlab tri xpg2 drop in. and the peak eiger is so tiny but bright. also the mib hf wich is even smaller and hits 600 lumens! so cool. and also a firekylin ls6 (yes its a clone but at 200 it aint a cheapy light, great quality, and i cant afford 2000 for the surefire lol) and much more. ill post pictures once i get the case made up


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 12, 2012)

I would like to see unboxing video


----------



## mr.lumen (Nov 12, 2012)

lol it was crazy. i should have documented it, dang it. this was a few days ago and i didnt get to do it. :-/ sorry.



flashlion said:


> I would like to see unboxing video


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 13, 2012)

mr.lumen said:


> lol it was crazy. i should have documented it, dang it. this was a few days ago and i didnt get to do it. :-/ sorry.


next time :twothumbs


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 13, 2012)

That would've been the mother of all unboxing videos!


----------



## mr.lumen (Nov 13, 2012)

i didnt even know people made unboxing videos lol. i guess i need to get with it! i hope i never have to do one like that again. haha


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 13, 2012)

I've seen lots unboxing videos being posted on Youtube. 

Personally I prefer to watch a review of the product instead of an unboxing but they do seem popular.


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm also not a big fan of unboxing videos,but in this case you will get a great video  All those flashlights.


----------



## nfetterly (Nov 13, 2012)

Just love the photo of all the "stuff" on the couch. I tend to get in trouble after I've have a few:drunk:.

$5K in two months is pretty good I have to admit, a JHanko D10 would certainly list at the top of my pile as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 13, 2012)

flashlion said:


> I'm also not a big fan of unboxing videos,but in this case you will get a great video  All those flashlights.



Very true!

mr.lumen, you need to at least take another pic of all the goodies unwrapped!


----------



## mr.lumen (Nov 13, 2012)

lol i have already started organizing them into the pelican case and modding my older lights with what i received but once i get it all done i will post pictures i promise! hopefully by sunday night ill have it basically done. i just spent another 600$ on a Prometheus light by jason. might be more excited about that than the hanko, only because i got a hand in the design of it and its brand new  cant wait to have it!!!


----------



## _Event_Horizon_ (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope you're not relying on December 21 this year. Please put me as number 1 on your will for after this date.  :nana:


----------



## mr.lumen (Nov 14, 2012)

haha will do buddya!


----------



## CaptainBrock (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh dear, you went and actually did what I have so far only fantasized about! Apparently, no one heard your cries for help! I guess I can only learn from your tragedy, or, will I be tempted and encouraged to do likewise?? :tinfoil:


----------



## Skelt11 (Nov 15, 2012)

Must be nice to be single LOL!!! My wife would slaughter me. But I did sneak 5 past her over the weekend and I thought that was epic. I think you should list out everything.


----------



## jamie.91 (Nov 17, 2012)

MY HERO


----------



## martindb (Dec 3, 2012)

That is like my ultimate dream - the only thing wrong with ordering things in bulk is that you don't appreciate what you've ordered individually and generally just open a package, put it to the side then open another and so on


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe the best way is to only open one box a day, if he hasn't opened them all yet


----------



## Silgt (Dec 29, 2012)

What issue?!? Seems like a perfectly normal behaviour to me!


----------



## Changchung (Dec 30, 2012)

The only issue that I see here is that I dont have this boxes... LOL


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## jkid1911 (Feb 2, 2013)

No issues, predictable. Ha..! How much flashlight related stuff do you need? Always one more than you have...!


----------

